# These girls are so naughty!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My husband Mike planted some nice marigolds in the side yard a while ago. For some reason Truffles has been obsessed with these and loves to rip the heads off of them! But today took the cake. I got back from visiting my Mom and this is what I found!! Not only are the flowers all ripped off, but she has now literally pulled them out of the ground, dirt and all!

#1 Truffles the plant killer
#2 Her recent victims
#3 More of the handiwork
#4 Her evil twin and partner in crime, Emma

All of these pics un-retouched and this was not set up in any way. This is what my adorable girls were up to all morning! :w00t:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Yikes
These dogs are so cute you really cannot stay mad at them.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't blame them. I LOVE The smell of marigolds. I can't imagine how strong they smell to the dogs.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

You can't get mad at them...way too cute to ever get mad..


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the pics! Truffs and Emma, double trouble. Give them four times the kisses from me.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Awwwww, they look so innocent!
_"What is this trash that blew up on my pretty hair, Mom?"
:innocent:
_


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! There is no way they are "guilty" of doing that! No way!:innocent::innocent:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

beckinwolf said:


> I don't blame them. I LOVE The smell of marigolds. I can't imagine how strong they smell to the dogs.


I was wondering why they are so attracted to them!


Chardy said:


> You can't get mad at them...way too cute to ever get mad..


I know! but they can be so naughty, especially when they team up!


eiksaa said:


> Love the pics! Truffs and Emma, double trouble. Give them four times the kisses from me.


xoxox


Malt Shoppe said:


> Awwwww, they look so innocent!
> _"What is this trash that blew up on my pretty hair, Mom?"
> :innocent:
> _


That isn't trash! It's our flowers on those innocent little mugs!


sherry said:


> OMG! There is no way they are "guilty" of doing that! No way!:innocent::innocent:


Evil twins! Guilty as charged! LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

They were just trying to help. Really.

Are you going to replant them and act like the flowers were never attacked?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the girls were framed - probably by the neighborhood badass cat! Lol


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> They were just trying to help. Really.
> 
> Are you going to replant them and act like the flowers were never attacked?


Oh yes, they were just tending the garden! I should just stick them all back in the dirt (all dead and bedraggled) and act like nothing happened? LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


Lou's Mom said:


> I think the girls were framed - probably by the neighborhood badass cat! Lol


Dang Catholes!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Now those are the real mischievous Maltese! They look even prettier with their proud face after helping in the yard. Mike must have made something wrong and they were fixing it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! That's some aggressive gardening! No deadheading or pruning, just rip the whole plant out!! LOL!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:hummm I'm wondering if I can hire the naughty twins to pull my weeds:HistericalSmiley:

Pam that's so cute:wub: better think of planting something different next year:innocent:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :HistericalSmiley:hummm I'm wondering if I can hire the naughty twins to pull my weeds:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Pam that's so cute:wub: better think of planting something different next year:innocent:


Paula! I wish these girls could pull weeds! LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Pam - I have to tell you years ago I had tried and tried to get the husband to help me landscape the backyard, finally he agreed (only because his parents were coming.) we spent the entire weekend digging and planting roses, shrubs, annuals, mulching and stone edging. It looked beautiful. I went to take a quick shower and he let the 6 month old lab Rottweiler puppy out alone - in less than ten minutes, she pulled up every plant, spread mulch everywhere. All I could do was cry!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with Donna. They were framed. No way Mom and Auntie would do anything so destructive. Bounce would NEVER:innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I say instead of planting flowers again, plant some veggies ... maybe some turnips! :innocent:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL, amazingly she didn't get dirty either!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my...sounds like one of Georgie's tricks!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I think those marigolds just jumped out of the ground-- no way did those innocent babies ruin your garden. Look at those faces-- they don't look like marigold thieves to me, LOL


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Those innocent faces😳. It's impossible to stay mad @ them huh?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow Truffles and Emma if I only knew... I spent the entire weekend cutting back and cleaning out my flower beds. You two would have been a great help!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, your girls were so busy, Lol!

Well, it seems they really have their own, special taste of arranging your yard! 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL...your girls couldn't have done that. They are too cute to be up to any mischief!

You know, I moved from another state this past year and where we used to live we had so many deer that would come up to our yard and eat my flowers. So we learned to plant marigolds as they have many species that have a pungent, musky smell, and are grown to deter insects, but mostly deer & rabbits.

So maybe that musky smell was what made them react to tear them out and get rid of that smell! lol Who knows...but I think they were trying to help! Too cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now there you go again, Pam, trying to "blame" Miss Truffle for something that she is obviously "innocent" of (in spite of the evidence to the contrary.):innocent::innocent:

Seriously I would hate for Truffles and Tilly to get together as Tilly just loves to "help" in the garden -- the same way Truffles "helps". :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Now there you go again, Pam, trying to "blame" Miss Truffle for something that she is obviously "innocent" of (in spite of the evidence to the contrary.):innocent::innocent:
> 
> Seriously I would hate for Truffles and Tilly to get together as Tilly just loves to "help" in the garden -- the same way Truffles "helps". :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 She is cute Lynn and that gets her lots of points, but she is a handfull! But you all know I like the naughty one!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pam are you sure they are guilty? They look innocent enough to me. :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

naughty but so cute!!


----------

